
China's new “Citizen Scores” will rate every person in the country (2015) - jackgavigan
https://boingboing.net/2015/10/06/reputation-economy-dystopia-c.html
======
goodplay
If I learned one thing from these government programs, it's that they'll be
gamed, badly.

------
CodeWriter23
When peer pressure transforms into tyranny. Someone send these folks a copy of
Black Mirror S3E1.

~~~
reviewmon
FICO alternative

------
macawfish
This isn't much different from FICO...

------
Froyoh
Straight outta Black Mirror

